# New TTOC Southern Rep



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Hello all Southerners.

I have taken on the role of TTOC Southern area Rep. As some of you local to Southampton are aware, we already hold monthly evening meets. In my new position, it is my intention to increase the attendances and to vary the meeting locations to cover the entire Southern region.

To enable suitable meeting arrangements to be made, can all intersted TTers (old and new) throughout the South please IM me (a TTOC email address will be set up shortly). Please suggest ideas for meets, cruises etc.

Please do not be afraid to come forward, we are not "clicky, we are simply a group of people lucky enough to drive cars that can be enjoyed and with the summer well on its way, I am keen to establish a hardcore group of TTers from throughout the South.

I have already touched base with Gav (ronin) who is the rep for the South east. Future joint meets are already developing.

Please keep a regular eye on the events section currently headed SolenTTeers. Probably the first job is to establish if this name should remain or be ammended to something more in common to the South as a whole, rather than a stretch of water known only to a few of us. Answers on the back of a postcard or sealed envelope!

By searching through the forum of those who have posted your locations, I estimated atleast 70 forum members in the south. So where are you all.

My role is not just to organise meets, cruise etc. If you have any queries regarding the OC please forward them to me.

Thats all for now. I am sure you all want to wish me well and thank me for the hard work and commitment carried out so far.

Thanks for you help.

Mark

Where is the spell checker?


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Welcome Mark and good luck in your new role as the TTOC Southampton/Solenteers regional rep.

Thanks for your help too Richard.

Col


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Welcome on board m8


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Welcome Mark!

you have email


----------

